# From Village Carpenter To Builder Of Mercedes Benz Buses-



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jun 26, 2010)

Success story par excellence of PUNJABI SIKH Endeavour in the face of adversity...

Story attached as a pdf file.


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 26, 2010)

The story.


----------

